# [just4fun] Petit délire pas très sérieux...

## sebtx

Salut @ tous,

Ce matin je sais pas ce qui m'a pris, mais j'ai eu une drôle d'idée en regardant les dédicaces à la télé...

Tout naturellement, j'ai envoyé un petit coucou à toute la communauté Gentoo :p

Bon je vous l'accorde au milieu des "biz je t'm" ou encore "coucou a ts l mde" c'est pas l'idéal, mais au moins on le remarque...

Un petit aperçu si vous souhaitez (attention, ça pixelise pas mal, j'aurais dû zoomer quand j'ai ré-encodé avec avidemux):

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=-1923980133196024014

Je sais pas si c'est trop autorisé tout ça, si ça ne l'est pas je ferai le nécessaire pour corriger cela. 

Je sais c'est pas bien raisonnable de faire ça, mais si ça peut faire connaitre un peu plus le logiciel libre c'est pas un mal  :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

Excellent!!! Et dire que la gamine était devant cette chaîne à cette heure là, et que pendant cette "chanson" je gueulais comme un forcéné qu'elle devrait se mettre à écouter de la vraie musique plutôt que de se pourrir le cerveau avec ça...!!! :Laughing: 

Si j'avais su...

----------

## sebtx

Ceci dit c'est vrai que ce genre de musique ça dégénère le cerveau au bout d'un moment.

Il manque une vraie chaine avec de la vraie musique et aussi des vrais films, pas des trucs qu'on a vu et revu...

M'enfin bon là c'était un clin d'oeil à Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Hello !

Pas pu encore regardé la vidéo pour cause d'absence de Flash, mais en tout cas, c'est marrant puisque j'ai failli faire un truc du même genre ce matin !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> Ceci dit c'est vrai que ce genre de musique ça dégénère le cerveau au bout d'un moment.
> 
> Il manque une vraie chaine avec de la vraie musique et aussi des vrais films, pas des trucs qu'on a vu et revu...
> 
> M'enfin bon là c'était un clin d'oeil à Gentoo 

 

Ouais...du coup la gamine vient de se refaire engueuler parce qu'elle n'a pas lu le SMS et ne m'a pas prévenu...  :Mr. Green: 

Faites de mômes..............  :Arrow: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> Ceci dit c'est vrai que ce genre de musique ça dégénère le cerveau au bout d'un moment.
> 
> Il manque une vraie chaine avec de la vraie musique et aussi des vrais films, pas des trucs qu'on a vu et revu...
> 
> M'enfin bon là c'était un clin d'oeil à Gentoo 

 

Arte et France Culture ?

----------

## sebtx

Mouai Arte c'est bien quand ils passent un documentaire sur GNU/Linux  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pas mal et  très sympa.

----------

## _droop_

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Hello !
> 
> Pas pu encore regardé la vidéo pour cause d'absence de Flash, mais en tout cas, c'est marrant puisque j'ai failli faire un truc du même genre ce matin ! 

 

Salut,

pas besoin de flash, il y a un lien pour télécharger en avi sur le coté de la page.

sinon : bien jouer la technique pour nous faire écouter à tous de la musique de merde   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinon : bien jouer la technique pour nous faire écouter à tous de la musique de merde   

 

Tu coupes le son   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dapsaille

Hehe super dédicace :p

 Dommage que tu ais du raquer un sms pour cela ^^

----------

## gbetous

Sympa la dédicace !   :Cool: 

----------

## sebtx

Boh c'est rien un SMS, ce qui fait mal c'est la surtaxe...

Mais bon la liberté n'a pas de prix (comme dirait l'autre :p)

Espérons que ça aura fait lever certaines personnes de leur canapé, et que ça leur aura fait découvrir le système dont ils ont toujours rêvé   :Cool: 

Bon là je crois que c'est moi qui rêve... quoique faut voir...

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *Tuxicomane wrote:*   Hello !
> 
> Pas pu encore regardé la vidéo pour cause d'absence de Flash, mais en tout cas, c'est marrant puisque j'ai failli faire un truc du même genre ce matin !  
> 
> Salut,
> ...

 Alors là rien compris, lien n'y était pas l'autre soir ...   :Confused: 

( Qui a dit qu'il me fallait des lunettes ??   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## geekounet

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> Espérons que ça aura fait lever certaines personnes de leur canapé, et que ça leur aura fait découvrir le système dont ils ont toujours rêvé  

 

Ya des gens qui sont devant leur télé quand ya ce genre de "musique" qui passe ? o_O

----------

## sebtx

Il parait...

Moi en général je regarde pas la télé, ou alors seulement pour les programmes qui m'intéressent, et encore c'est en tite fenêtre dans un coin de l'écran...

Après des fois en zappant y'a des idées qui viennent  :Smile: 

Enfin après chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut, mais il est clair que c'est 100fois mieux d'optimiser/mettre à jour son système que de regarder (écouter) ce genre de chaine, enfin c'est beaucoup + enrichissant en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *sebtx wrote:*   Espérons que ça aura fait lever certaines personnes de leur canapé, et que ça leur aura fait découvrir le système dont ils ont toujours rêvé   
> 
> Ya des gens qui sont devant leur télé quand ya ce genre de "musique" qui passe ? o_O

 

je pense que ça tient du génie tellement c'est décalé ...   il ne doit pas y avoir grand monde parmi ceux qui lisent les annonces en bas de telles emissions qui n'ont rien que les premices d'un soupçon de rien du tout de quoi que ce soit et ce, aussi négligeable et insignifiant que celà puisse paraître, de début de connaissance sur ce qu'est la communauté gentoo linux (tm).

Amen.

----------

## OuinPis

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Il manque une vraie chaine avec de la vraie musique et aussi des vrais films, pas des trucs qu'on a vu et revu...
> 
> 

 

Il reste toujours Tarata sur France 2 et une autre versions sur France 4

xxx

----------

## skndo

Le seul truc pas cool c'est qu'en envoyant cette dédicace (pas très utile, puis que l'audience de ce type de... choses ? ne connaissant que Firefox du monde libre) tu enrichis cette chaîne (bon ok c'est pas un malheureux sms qui va faire basculer le monde). Mais ça reste une dédicace comme un autre, marrant  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bennyboy93

Excusez moi , cela ne fait t-il quand meme pas un peu geek????  :Very Happy: 

la fois prochaine je vous envoie un vive AMD, NVIDIA ...

----------

## sebtx

Parcontre la vraie question est: y a-t'il une censure ? Car à voir les conneries qui passent des fois, on croirait pas...  Bon ça faudrait demander à la chaine au lieu de se poser bêtement la question...

Après si y'en a qui lisent les dédicaces, certainement que oui, au moins ceux qui en envoient et qui attendent de voir passer la leur...

Quant à enrichir la chaine, mouai c'est en effet pas avec un texto qu'ils s'enrichissent mais avec l'accumulation de messages. Puis d'ailleurs avec la PUB aussi, ça rapporte gros...

Enfin faut éviter de se faire mal à la tête à essayer de penser à tout ça, de toutes façons nous pouvons rien y faire, car nous sommes de simples consommateurs vu de leur estrade  :Sad: 

Ce coucou était un coucou à vocation originale, après si jamais y'a un moyen d'avoir un grand reportage genre sur la 2 parlant de Linux, ça ne sera effectivement que mieux, mais faut pas rêver là, on est pas au pays des bisounours  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Rof, moi ça me dérange pas de matter ça ... en coupant le son ... bah quoi, elle est mignonne la chant.... nana!  :Laughing: 

----------

